# casting deck on my gheenoe!



## sureicanfish

Did this over the last few days. The front bench top was soft, turns out theres a board sandwiched in there and it was dust. I've seen tons of gheenoes online with cool false floors and decks so I wanted to try. I had a sheet of aluminum left from an old project and decided this was a good use. It's thinner so I needed some bracing underneath. I went ghetto and ground as little fiberglass as possible, still got all itchy. I welded in some aluminum braces with stuff I had in the garage and used douglas fir to build on top of the factory bench seat fiberglass, since it was still solid. Also glassed in some tie point to secure the tank up there. The whole thing is secured with rivets and 5200 and is dang solid. I went at this with the boat's $700 price in mind so no, it's not magazine quality haha.


----------



## Rickpcfl

Nice work. Wish I had your metal working skills. How stable is the boat with you on the deck?


----------



## sureicanfish

No idea yet but the gheenoe is very stable, way more stable than a jon boat. I think it might take a little balance but should be just fine.


----------



## GROUPERKING

I like it.


----------



## Try'n Hard

GROUPERKING said:


> I like it.


 +1!


----------



## skiff89_jr

Looks good, but....don't you think it'll be really slippery when wet? I just see someone going overboard lol


----------



## Try'n Hard

skiff89_jr said:


> Looks good, but....don't you think it'll be really slippery when wet? I just see someone going overboard lol


He's used to stuff like that happening lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Buckchaser

On the stability issue I've seen a guy on blackwater that made outriggers on his canoe with PVC and noodles he said it worked great


----------



## jcoss15

Once you get your sea legs for it you'll be good, looks like you did a good job on it!


----------



## sureicanfish

I tried it this evening and it's teetery but manageable, certainly much easier than standing in a kayak! I plan on dulling/scuffing it but even now with bare feet it doesn't feel slippery.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Nice work bro!! Surprised you're not changing diapers


----------



## gastonfish

Nice Job! Ho heavy is it? How much of a pain would it be for 2 people to carry it about 1/4 mile?


----------



## sureicanfish

gastonfish said:


> Nice Job! Ho heavy is it? How much of a pain would it be for 2 people to carry it about 1/4 mile?


it wouldn't be a bad tote, without the motor lol. it's easy to drag around on the trailer though, provided the ground is smooth.


----------



## azevedo16

Looks good, it should be stable enough. I flounder,throw a cast net and fly fish standing on the front seat of mine. Is that a 13' or 15''4" ?


----------



## sureicanfish

it's the 15-4. i'm finishing a center mounted grab rail today so I can look like a super hero standing and driving my little boat:thumbsup:


----------



## azevedo16

Post some pic's of the grab bar when you get done please. I am wanting to put one on mine.


----------



## sureicanfish

sure thing! they look cool in pictures online, i plan on putting it off the to right so i can walk straight down the middle of the boat instead of scooting around it.


----------



## sureicanfish

Done, what a pain. Mounted with captured bolts into backing plates inside the box. not sure how to un-sideways the pictures...


----------



## azevedo16

That looks damn good, can you build me one?


----------



## sureicanfish

thanks man, but i used up all the tube i had. it was laying around for 2 YEARS and i finally had something to do with it. if you can get some we might can work out a deal.


----------



## jmunoz

Your talented bro. Deff some nice work.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

looks good bro! I guess you have a remote for your motor? You can buy a roll of no-skid tape at the big box store to help prevent a fall...and an owee  :thumbsup: Tight lines!


----------

